# box or knife or call or ??????



## davduckman2010 (Mar 27, 2014)

cut this out of a slab would make something beutifull ?????????????? what would you do---- duck

one 15 x 10 - 11 1/2 knot started to check so I cut it before it got down low the knot piece is 14 x 8 1/2 5/4.

hard to believe these all came from the same log . this had a foot of punk on each side what a waste

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2014)

How big is the long waterfall piece and are these dry? also is it solid? Beautiful wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 27, 2014)

mike cant dent the brown part with my fingernail. don't know the mc been drying since august and its 15 x 10 tapers to 11 1/2. I wish we could have got to this a year earlier . had to cut a lot of beautiful punk off these slabs . it was criminal I tell you brought a tear to the ol ducks eye


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2014)

So the grey is soft?


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 27, 2014)

Really like the last piece ! Beautiful wood Duck !!!! U selling it ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 27, 2014)

Mike would do justice to it on a box !


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 27, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> So the grey is soft?


 grey brown  im going blind I cant tell the difference lol dam I am getting old . it all seems somewhat solid cant get a fingernail to dent it or break anything off the edges. it probably could dry a little more more for a while .


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> grey brown  im going blind I cant tell the difference lol dam I am getting old . it all seems somewhat solid cant get a fingernail to dent it or break anything off the edges. it probably could dry a little more more for a while .



From what they tell me the alternative to getting old has some definite drawbacks and limitations.  I will stick to being happy as the  and hope for more of the same. It is a cool piece- I will think about it- the last damn thing I NEED is more wood!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 27, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> From what they tell me the alternative to getting old has some definite drawbacks and limitations.  I will stick to being happy as the  and hope for more of the same. It is a cool piece- I will think about it- the last damn thing I NEED is more wood!!!!!!!!!!!!!


But you don't have one of these ! This piece would make an awesome box lid !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 27, 2014)

tom I just love teaseing the , he knows that dam piece of wood just might be heading west or not

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Mar 28, 2014)

Beautiful wood, duck, that piece in the last two pics is off the charts. it is a shame that it is thin and has to be wasted on flat work.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2014)

SENC said:


> Beautiful wood, duck, that piece in the last two pics is off the charts. it is a shame that it is thin and has to be wasted on flat work.




Watch it duck some of these guys just want to destroy your wood and turn it into itty bitty pieces and then brag as to how big their chip pile is.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2014)

I can tell you all that the color is a beautiful red and the figure looks like rippling water. I snagged a couple of pieces of it when we milled it, one of a kind wood. Like duck said, too bad they let it lay so long to rot. We did a thread here on milling it last summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

